# how do you convince a doctor to prescribe you benzodiazepines



## josh wendt (Nov 27, 2015)

how do you convince a doctor to give you benzos for anxiety?
Ive heard that alot of doctors dont prescribe benzodiazepines because they are addictive, Ive also heard that they dont like prescribing them to people under 18. I want to try benzodiazepines because from what ive read they are more effective than other medications. I just want something that will stop my anxiety now without having to wait weeks to see if another ssri/snri will work.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Just ask, seriously that's about all you can do.


----------



## Sarahjh123 (Dec 31, 2015)

One doctor I went to was hesitant to prescribe benzos for addiction purposes. My family doctor prescribed them "as needed" so I only get a small amount at a time and just take them in tough situations. I had two broken teeth and numerous cavities, however feared dental work to where I would just avoid it. I had really bad panic attacks at dentist offices, not really because of the pain but mostly the trapped feeling I get. I would do sedation dentistry to complete my dental work (which uses benzos) when I had insurance, but now without insurance..there's no way I could afford it. I also have a fear of traveling which interfered with multiple life opportunities. I explained all of this to my family doctor. I definitely don't want to take any benzo daily, she also prescribed buspar for daily treatment..I have yet to start it though.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I have been on Clonazapam for 5 years now. starting on 1 then 2 then 3 now 4 MG per day. Huge mistake! I should not have been taking it regularly and NOT for this long. NO they do nothing at all. But if I miss a dose, all hell breaks loose! Full panic and paranoia! I was prescribed it after playing on the SSRI merry go round and found nothing worked. No NOTHING works. only thing I haven't tried yet are MAOI's....

I have tried alternatives. Kava, Kratom, a host of amino acids and supplements. Nothing has any discernible effect on me. Except for Kratom, and even that just gives me an opiate like high. Not very helpful.


----------



## GrowStrong (Oct 17, 2014)

Asking straight up for a controlled substance generally isn't the best thing to do. Just tell your doc about your irrational anxiety. Tell him you aren't depressed and you tried an SSRI and it didn't work. They most likely will prescribe you a benzo then.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Have a panic attack in front of him.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Just tell your psychiatrist you been doing a lot of research on Benzodiazepines for your condition and you would feel more comfortable trying that than anything else. That's what I did and was prescribed what I wanted.


----------



## Elsa84 (Jan 25, 2013)

Have you tried any other anxiety medications before? 
If you have you could try mentioning that. Benzos are usually a last resort when no other anxiety medication works.

I was prescribed Valium when I was 20 which was 11 yrs ago. I had tried other anxiety medications then but they did nothing for me.
It was pretty easy to get benzos back then, I could meet my doctor one week and get a bottle of 100 and the next week he would ask me if I needed more... pretty crazy.:serious:

Today it is probably much harder to get it in the first place. If you have been on it for some time as I have its easier. 
For me, anyway they have become addictive and I have built up a way to high tolerance. But, i have taken them for 11years and addiction and tolerance does not happen over night.
I have tried to taper off but failed and I am now going Cold turkey in a hope to lower my tolarance and intake once I start again. It is a hard thing to do, but as I said I have been taken them for a very long time.

When you take them seldom and don't take more than prescribed they work very well. Have saved my life many times.

I hope you get Benzos Josh, talk honestly with your doctor and tell him/her what you have written here; that you are well aware that they can be addictive but you need something to tide you over until you found a antidepressant that works. Doctors are there to help and Im sure he/she doesn't want you to suffer. 

Take care.


----------



## gregs (Feb 27, 2014)

Man I must be lucky then. Anytime I mentioned I have anxiety and panic doctors have given me Ativan.


----------



## SSRIManiac (Jun 14, 2014)

In my state they require you to sign a medical consent form about the potential risk and that you've discussed the side effects with the physician. I don't know about your case, going to a psychiatrist alone here you need to be 18. If you have a GP I would go there first, they usually don't have a problem with benzodiazepines.. 

Or go online to the pharmacy that you get your medications and register, request the medication you want and they'll automatically fax it to your doctor. He may or may not give it to you without seeing you first but it's worth a try.. 

If you're unable to obtain it, try some online resources or get a combination of things like Phenibut and Kava..


----------



## DesperateGuy1988 (Jan 5, 2016)

You could cut out the middle man and get some online e.g. etizolam which is a benzo-analog prescribed in various countries around the world. I tried it today for the first time and was pleasantly surprised. Just do your research first and make sure you're getting it from a reputable source. And be very careful - these things are highly habit-forming and very easy to build up tolerance to if you're taking them too often - again, do lots of googling first.


----------



## CopingStrong (Jan 14, 2013)

Tell him/her everything you've tried. I gave my doc a list of antianxiety meds that DIDN'T work and I've been getting Klonopin for four years now. It really depends on the physician. Some docs are absolutely afraid of prescribing benzos. Just gotta find the right doc.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

My psychiatrist prescribed klonopin for me when I was 14. I didn't know what benzos did at that age and was against taking medication in the first place, so I mean, I didn't even try. I just told them that I was extremely moody, had a lot of angry outbursts and panic attacks and trouble sleeping.

Recently, with my new psychiatrist, all I had to say was that it's the only thing that works for me and I've been on-off with it for 7 years. He doesn't like it, though. He's taking me off it next month.


----------

